# 100watt High Beams?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I found some 100 watt high beams....I was wondering if they would be too hot for the the wires or case...?

I can't find the Sylvania ultras in H9


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Talking about turning night to day Thats too much for your wires and lenses, your going from 65W to 100W. Autoparts store should be able to order some H9's for you.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I live in Montana and the high ways can be very dark with no ambiant light. Deer jump out in front of you all the time.

I just bought 55watt HID's for my low beams and fogs.
I got PICCA 65watt---120watt for my high beams.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow are you buring bright:cool


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> I live in Montana and the high ways can be very dark with no ambiant light. Deer jump out in front of you all the time.
> 
> I just bought 55watt HID's for my low beams and fogs.
> I got PICCA 65watt---120watt for my high beams.


Tell me about it, I lived in Missouri for two years and I deer was crazy there. Brighter bulbs don't help because the deer will do what they want to. Get louder exhaust.:willy:


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you know if the deer whistles that you stick on your bumper work?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Do you know if the deer whistles that you stick on your bumper work?


You know, I allways wondered that my self. I never got to try them. They suspose to have some type of ultra frequency that only they can hear so they will move away from it. Give it a try man. Because I hate deer, they taste good but they are so unpredictable.


----------

